
Ask HN: How do you find reliable co-founders? - leibler
Hello HN,<p>I&#x27;m pretty sure I&#x27;m not the only one that&#x27;s faced this issue. I started writing code when I was 10 so we are looking at 20 years of coding. I went to unicersity to study software engineering and I&#x27;ve been working as a software engineer since I turned 18. Several years ago I was promoted to tech lead of the most profitable product that the company I work for makes. But truthfully my heart has been elsewhere for a long time. I truly wanted to build something from the ground up myself. And though I&#x27;ve been trying hard for several years, it seems that I&#x27;m very stuck. Though I am really good at Linux, networking, databases and I&#x27;ve been eating, breathing and dreaming all the populat ML and AI libraries in recent years, I figured I can&#x27;t do it on my own. As Torvalds famously once said &quot;If I were stranded on a deserted island and the only way to get out is to make a pretty UI, I&#x27;d die&quot;. And dealing with system administration, back end coding, database design and architecture, building any form of end-user interface is not a task for a single man. And while many people are more than happy to jump in and claim a piece of the pie, few people want to put in the effort. It would be fine if people had even minimal skills and willing to put in the effort and learn but I haven&#x27;t met such people yet.<p>The startup culture in Europe is very VERY poor. I&#x27;ve tried several different options. Whether that&#x27;s trying to get people from work or at meetups to join me or even as far as extending my search across the EU online, everything has failed.<p>Let&#x27;s take one of the big projects that I&#x27;ve started, which involves a lot of NLP and speech synthesis. Whenever I show it off to someone, they are instantly interested and wanting to join but their enthusiasm lasts for a week tops and then they go back to meaningless swiping left and right on Tinder or scrolling infinetly on Facebook.<p>And that is my genuine question: How do you find reliable co-founders?
======
tixocloud
I've been experiencing the same issue and going at it for 4 yrs so I know your
pain. Originally from Canada but am now based in Europe so happy to talk
things through.

Finding a co-founder is hard. Finding a good co-founder is even harder. It's
less about the product and more about the motivations for wanting to build
something on their own. I reckon you'll need to dig deeper into the whys of
someone wanting to start a business.

------
dosy
Money. And mission? Probably get some VC investment, build a good demo /
website / get some customers and then sell the person on being an employee.
For a co-founder, someone reliable from your social circles you met while
working in software over the last decade?

~~~
leibler
Money: at this point whatever I can personally invest. Nothing more, nothing
less. And while my paycheck is good by most people's standards, it's nowhere
nearly enough to hire anyone qualified.

Mission: there is one. Vision-same story. Despite the treacherous possibility
of contributing to an "idiocracy" type of dystopia.

VC is definitely a goal but as I stated, it's too much work for a single man
to handle. And most importantly the website is where I would definitely fail:
I can write a tacotron 2 implementation from scratch in less than two days.
Make any website that looks better than 1998 yahoo(due to my lack of design
skills) - possibly months.

As for my social circles - they are all too comfortable in their own world to
deal with anything other than their daily jobs. As I said, they would all much
rather waste their time on Tinder and Facebook rather than work on something
that could benefit them. And it was the same story when I looked for people
outside, even when I threw cash at them(understand freelancers).

~~~
bwb
#1 - Well my first thought when reading this is you sound pompous, full of
yourself, and hard to work with. This is a quick read but are you sure the
problem is not you?

I ask that seriously and say it harshly to get your attention, have you taken
a hard look at your vibe and yourself?

#2 - What skills are you specifically missing to build a product? Design?
People? Customer development? If you could build the perfect co-founder what
do they look like?

~~~
leibler
Pompous and full of myself? Not at all. Having high expectations and expecting
people to do things right - absolutely. Even if that means taking 3 times as
much time. Which has worked marvelously for me and everyone around me. It took
me a lot of fights with the top management but eventually they saw the results
and are now more than willing to accept longer deadlines. But since I work in
the same office as 200 other developers, most of which are presumably the
cream of the crop, I am unable to justify the lack of motivation in either of
them to engage with anything. I see tons of people who are more than happy to
do a small task and waste away 4 or 5 hours a day on facebook. On a personal
level that makes me absolutely furious. But a lot of them are happy with it
since they get to do very little and get a few grand at the end of the month
for it. And it appears to be common with everyone I've ever met.

Skills - at this point I'm definitely struggling with design and UI/UX. The
only man besides me has similar experience as mine. As I said, I'm fine with
hiring freelancers but my experience with them has been similar: Clear
requirements, deadline and name your price and I've never questioned it. 4
people have taken the challenge so far(a single html page, no animations, or
anything flashy-clean and simple), I didn't get a single question or feedback
from them, 1 month later I go to the freelancer mediator to get my money back.
As much as $3500. It's absolutely hopeless.

I agree with the statement that tech people are generally lazy but in recent
years it has become worse. I honestly would take anyone that would put a
minimal amount of his/her time at this stage. I'm that desperate.

~~~
bwb
I am not sure if you are hearing yourself :), you basically spit back exactly
what I am warning you about. Your attitude sounds like "everyone is lazy and
wastes their time and does low quality work... except for me..."

Have you ever dated someone who has that type of attitude? Someone will stick
with you for a week and then leave because it is toxic. I don't know you but
that is how your messages are coming off.

If all you need is a designer and UI this should be no problem. There are tons
out there. Just go on [https://dribbble.com/](https://dribbble.com/) and find
someone you like and hire them.

I am not sure what you are trying to build, but build something that doesn't
need UI/UX is an option too.

------
rajeshpant
You are not alone. It is really difficult to find cofounders who are really
interested. Most people lack the perseverance required to see a product
shaping up.

Ping me on twitter and let's connect!

------
malux85
There’s no contact details in your profile, email me if you wanna grab a Skype
call just for intros

